# Is this nose color acceptable? Half pink!!



## Dogapoo (Sep 3, 2018)

The neighbor across the street has a red-burgundy-caramel cockapoo. His nose looks strange. Attached is a picture.

Neighbor said her vet never commented on the nose color.

Does this color mean disease? Contagious? Should my cockapoo stay away? Is it inherited?


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Perfectly normal, noses can be pink, brown, black or a mixture.


----------

